# TSG55: Crazy GTX Gestures



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We discuss Google's new knowledge, Disney makes anything touch-sensitive, GeForce releases the GTX 680, and Google's self-driving cars take us into the future.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty fifth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

The Knowledge Graph by Google
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1053495-knowledge-graph-google.html

Anything can be a Touch Screen Thanks to Disney Research
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1052829-anything-can-touch-screen-thanks.html

GeForce GTX 680 2 GB Review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-680-review-benchmark,3161.html

Google cars now legally roaming on roads 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1052680-google-cars-now-legally-roaming.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I get a "404" error when I click on the Download Audio MP3" Link.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

dustyjay said:


> I get a "404" error when I click on the Download Audio MP3" Link.


Same here...Says the page can't be found..


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I was just checking to see if anyone actually listens to the MP3. 

(You believe that, right?  )


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Frequently I put the MP3 on my MP# Player and listen to it while on my riding mower while mowing on Sunday afternoon. Good excuse though, sounds like one I would try to use


----------

